# Sortieralgorithmen getanzt



## Landei (13. Apr 2011)

YouTube - Bubble-sort with Hungarian ("Csángó") folk dance

YouTube - Shell-sort with Hungarian (Székely) folk dance

YouTube - Insert-sort with Romanian folk dance

YouTube - Select-sort with Gypsy folk dance


----------



## Marco13 (13. Apr 2011)

Da sieht man, wo das mit den Waldorfschulen hinführt ;( :joke:

Da kann man endlich auf was verlinken, wenn mal wieder jemand nach einem "Algo*rythmus*" fragt


----------



## Logaff (18. Apr 2011)

selten so was geniales gesehen.


----------



## maki (18. Apr 2011)

:toll:

YMMD!


----------



## s4ke (22. Apr 2011)

Ein Nerd zu sein ist doch irgendwie lustiger als man denkt.


----------



## Atze (22. Apr 2011)

absolut geil


----------



## Logaff (25. Apr 2011)

Die haben wieder eine neues Vidoeo: Merge-sort

Youtube - Merge-sort with Transylvanian-saxon (German) folk dance


----------



## ice-breaker (5. Mai 2011)

also wenn ich es nicht wüsste, hätte ich bei dem Bubblesort-Video nicht die 2 Schleifen erkannt.
Nette Idee, aber nur als Spaß brauchabr


----------



## HoaX (5. Mai 2011)

Das beste ist: Laut Video braucht Bubblesort für 10 Elemente nur 5:16, aber Qucksort 6:55 ... O(nlogn) ... is klar!


----------



## ice-breaker (6. Mai 2011)

:lol:


----------



## s4ke (14. Mai 2011)

HoaX hat gesagt.:


> Das beste ist: Laut Video braucht Bubblesort für 10 Elemente nur 5:16, aber Qucksort 6:55 ... O(nlogn) ... is klar!



Bestcase, Worstcase


----------



## Landei (14. Mai 2011)

Worstcase ist wahrscheinlich, wenn man seiner Tanzpartnerin auf den Fuß tritt, im Fallen die Dekoration umreißt, die daraufhin Feuer fängt, und sich ein Bein bricht.


----------



## njans (15. Jun 2011)

Splendid! Die Idee ist wirklich lustig


----------



## Landei (20. Jun 2011)

Mich würde ja mal interessieren wie Bogo-Sort oder Sleep-Sort getanzt aussehen...


----------

